# Broken Rod - Fixable?



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Not sure if this is the place to post this. Bought this rod and it broke during shipping. It is an ultralight - TFO FWSF 601-1, 6'0" UL. The retailer replaced it with another item and told me to keep this one. Is it fixable? If so, what would the repair run and is it something one of you pros (local to the Houston area) would take on?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

It won't have the same action, but you could put a tip on it and continue to use it.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can go to academy or ftu and fix it for less than 5$ i would go to ftu they have better selection of guides


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Is my best bet to put a tip on it and leave it at that?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Really not much more you can do, put a tip on it and be done. It's a free rod


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

This is how the rod is supposed to function. Oh well.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry, don't think the rod will perform like in the video. If you don't want it anymore I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

What kind of rod is it?


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I think Loomis designed it and TFO makes it. I do a lot of ultralight fly fishing and figured this might be fun when there's too much cover to fling flies. There is a book called "Piscatorial Absurdities" that is about this type of extreme ultralight fishing and this rod was was the rod of choice for the guy writing that book, from what I have heard. I am looking forward to reading the book but only 1 place sells it.

Is this type of rod something that blanks are available for and can be built?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

What are the specs of the rod?


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

capt.dru said:


> What are the specs of the rod?


From The Clymb:

According to legendary fishing rod designer Gary Loomis: "Good rods can be made out of anything from bamboo to modern carbon fiber. But, a good rod must have the right length, power and action to do a specific job. To make a good rod better is to make it lighter and more sensitive without sacrificing durability." That's exactly what Temple Fork Outfitters did with this rod.

*Details: *

• 2.6oz 
• Comes with SIC guides, one of the hardest insert materials available 
• Line weight: 2-6lbs. 
• Lure weight: 1/32 - 1/8oz.

----------------------------------------

With the slip rings, it allows it to be used as an ultralight spinner or a fly rod. I have plenty of ultralight fly gear so I want to use it to chunk tiny lures. A nice bluegill ought to really put a bend in it. I attempted to order another, but we'll see.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

You should be able to find a blank that fits those specs. Maybe TFO will be able to sell you the blank by itself


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Check out the Phenix Mirage blanks. You should be able to build one a bit lighter than 2.6oz...


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

If you a serious about fixing the rod and want it to be as close to the original action then take the time to read this... http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/repair-oquinn.html


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*i think i can fix it*

it is going to have to be a tight fit for what u are going to use it for. i have repaired a lot of rods like that. i still have some dell clement solid griphite stick to fit in side that rod. where the rod is broke that is the incert u need solid piece of graphite. i usually charge 25-30 dollars for that repair...............bennie


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I ended up ordering another one, and guess what - it arrived broken. 2 for 2. Maybe this rod is unshippable.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

aggie182 said:


> I ended up ordering another one, and guess what - it arrived broken. 2 for 2. Maybe this rod is unshippable.


UNreal! How did it come packaged? Was the shipping tube broken? Any slide/slop allowance, or was it packed tight?


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

You may need to look into the TFO warranty. Here is the link.

http://www.tforods.com/limited-lifetime-warranty/warranty.html


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Goags said:


> UNreal! How did it come packaged? Was the shipping tube broken? Any slide/slop allowance, or was it packed tight?


1st time, it was packed in a folded over piece of cardboard with no padding. This time, it was packed very well. Square 4x4 box, and wrapped with bubble wrap. The odd part is that the tip of the rod wasn't anywhere in the box and the way it was packed, I don't see how it could have escaped. Was too darn busy today to call but will call tomorrow. I was really looking forward to hanging some bluegill and small bass on this thing in local ponds. Oh well, maybe this is a sign that I should stick to the ultralight fly gear and not the spinning gear. The fishing gods are speaking to me.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Life Aquatic said:


> You may need to look into the TFO warranty. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.tforods.com/limited-lifetime-warranty/warranty.html


Yeah, I though about that but figure breaking during shipping isn't a TFO issue, it falls more on the retailer/shipper.


----------

